# Another tank cycling question.



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

I was wondering what the minimum time is to cycle a tank.
Thanks,
Manoah


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Most sources say it takes 4-6 weeks.
I have cycled a few tanks in less than 3 weeks but some have taken me a month.
With seeded material: a matter of days.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

The fastest fishless cycle for me was 8-10 days-ish (if memory serves me right) and that was with TONS of filter "GOO" from my brothers tank.


----------



## cjm9822 (Feb 6, 2009)

i cycled one in about 2 weeks once.... keep the tank empty and on day one throw one raw shrimp in there (from the grocery story) .... and let it rot

of course make sure the shrimp isnt seasoned


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

I cycled my 125 gallon in 7 days by doing a fishless cycle. Make sure you use established filter media and subtrate from another tank and feed the bateria with Ammonia. 
I used Ace Hardware brand Ammonia. It is 10% Ammonium Hydroxide.

This is how I did it. 
Setup the tank like you want it, including the filters and all other equipment. Fill it with tap water and use a declorinator. Put your heater in the tank and set it at about 80-82 degrees. Fire up your filter system and shake out the filter mud from an established filter pad/sponge or 2 into your tank water and drop it into the tank. If you can get some sand or rock substrate from another tank that is established put it into a nylon sock/panty hose and hang it near the outflow of your filter. Make sure you have a good freshwater test kit that tests for Nitrites,Nitrates and Ammonia. Use an eye dropper to put about 2-4 ppm of the Ammonia right into the tank. Keep testing the water and count how many drops it takes to get to 2-4 ppm Ammonia.The bacteria that is living on the old filter pad and substrate eats the ammonia as its food. Keep testing the water every 24 hours. After about 2-3 days your Ammonia should drop to 0. After that it should start dropping to 0 every 24 hours. It is important that you keep adding the Ammonia every 24 hours during the entire cyling process. At that point you shouldn't have to test the Ammonia anymore, it will keep dropping to 0 every 24 hours. Now you start testing for Nitrites everyday. After a day or 2 Nitrites will spike to very high levels. Once they drop to 0 start testing your Nitrates. When you start to show some Nitrates it means your tank is cycled. If your Nitrates are high at the end of the cycle do water change before adding your fish. A water change isn't needed during the entire Nitrogen Cycle until the end to get the Nitrates down to safe levels.

I am not an expert on this process. This is how I managed to cycle my 125 gallon tank in 7-8. days.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a 5 gallon tank with a very well established bacteria level (I haven't lost any fish in a quite some time) and I was wondering if I could take the old filter cartridge, put it into my newly set up tank and let the bacteria grow off of there? How long would it take?

Thanks,

Manoah


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Manoah Marton said:


> I have a 5 gallon tank with a very well established bacteria level (I haven't lost any fish in a quite some time) and I was wondering if I could take the old filter cartridge, put it into my newly set up tank and let the bacteria grow off of there? How long would it take?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Manoah


I think I've seen this question before somewhere. 

It usually takes about 8-10 days for me when I cycle that way. Cycle to 1-2ppm depending on initial 
stock load. Are you cycling fishless, and what are you going to add initially to the 29?


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm planning on adding a pair of convicts and a pleco.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd start with the convicts alone. Pleco's can generate quite a bit of bioload. There won't be any algae, 
initially, so assuming you'll be feeding something else. If the pleco is small and you watch the 
feeding, you could pull it off. But, I think I'd wait a week or so before adding him. Best to wait until after 
you see algae growth, if possible.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm just getting one of the 'smaller' plecos. (e.g. bristle-nosed, rubber-lip, ect)
I thought I would add him first to start the nitrogen cycle.
Anyway, if you guys think otherwise, I do that instead.
Thanks for you help!
Manoah Marton


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> I'm just getting one of the 'smaller' plecos. (e.g. bristle-nosed, rubber-lip, ect)
> I thought I would add him first to start the nitrogen cycle.


That'd be fine, but you'll need to feed him. Just go easy. Maybe a small piece of zucchini or similar and 
then test for spikes before giving more.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

O.K. I'll keep that in mind when I setup the tank!
Thanks for you help!


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Should I add the pleco as soon as I set up the tank? Should I wait a few weeks?
Please reply!
Manoah


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Manoah Marton said:


> Should I add the pleco as soon as I set up the tank? Should I wait a few weeks?
> Please reply!
> Manoah


You need to either add fish or add ammonia from a bottle. I prefer ammonia from a bottle (fishless 
cycling), but understand it's not always possible. If cycling with fish, then add the fish as soon as you
set up the new filter with the media from the established filter. Watch ammonia and nitrite levels 
carefully. Test daily for the first week or so. If ammonia and nitrite stay at 0 during that time, then you 
could add the convicts.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Instead of using a used cartridge (I don't have a used 29 gallon cartridge) can I add used water? Would some of the gunk on my old cartridge in my 5 gallon be good also?
How long would it be till I added the pleco? The convicts?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Instead of using a used cartridge (I don't have a used 29 gallon cartridge) can I add used water?


Water isn't very effective at transferring bacteria since it doesn't harbor much. You can use a piece of 
the filter media. Depends on what it is. I've cut up filter sponges, etc and put them in new filters.



> How long would it be till I added the pleco? The convicts?


The best way IMO is to go fishless. I don't suggest adding fish to an uncycled tank, so I hesitate to give 
you a time period. No matter when you add it, you'll probably expose it to levels of ammonia and 
nitrite that aren't good for it.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Adding the water is of no help as the bacteria grow on items in tank and filter.
Maybe add some of the gravel from other tank, just put it in a clean nylon stocking, or in a bowl of something, works good for me, as for the filter cartridge, just throw it in there does not matter the size.
I you are going with fishless method it doesn't hurt to bump up the temp also.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

I think I'm going to set up the tank with my old filter cartridge floating around add a few flakes to rot on the bottom, wait several days, put in the pleco, remove the old filter cartridge and add an old bio-wheel to float around. Then, depending on how my cycling is going, 4-6 weeks later add my convicts.
I'll tell you how this works.
Manoah Marton


----------



## Jowlz (Dec 19, 2008)

I followed Prov's advice and formula. I went fishless. After 2 weeks I added 12 fish. After 8 weeks I have fry present in the tank. The fishless cycle works like a charm. You really should consider going that route. If I had used fish, I highly doubt I would have the conditions I have now.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Well by a 'few days' I ment about a week.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Actually, you guys convinced me. I'm going to cycle my tank (fishless) for about 6 weeks, then start adding my fish.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Manoah Marton said:


> Actually, you guys convinced me. I'm going to cycle my tank (fishless) for about 6 weeks, then start adding my fish.


If you use the media from an established tank's filter, it should take less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Someone made me a bet (with money) that I couldn't have my tank setup with no fish for six weeks. I took it so, I'm going to play it really safe wiht my tank.
Someone said to throw a whole shrimp in my cycling tank? Should I do that?
Thanks,
Manoah


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Someone said to throw a whole shrimp in my cycling tank? Should I do that?


Cycling has been done that way, but I prefer to use ammonia, since it's easier to have control over the 
process.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm just going to throw a big o'le shrimp in there.
Manoah Marton


----------

